# RAF Binbrook - January 2017



## urbexdevil (Jan 3, 2017)

So the first explore of 2017! Happy new year everyone. Well to say the first explore, it was the first day of exploring of the year after being kicked out of another location nearby.

Traveling via frozen roads sliding around everywhere, we made it to RAF Binbrook and after a quick coffee break made our way into the site.

Now I have to admit this is the perfect definition of derp, however we had some time to kill and all admitted to have way too much fun at this place.

Not much appears to be left other than identical H shaped buildings around the site and a rather curious building full of old TVs and computers. The rest of the site appears to be in use as an industrial park.

History shamelessly stolen from Wikipedia…

Royal Air Force Station Binbrook or RAF Binbrook is a former Royal Air Force station. The old domestic site (married quarters) has been renamed to become the village of Brookenby. RAF Binbrook was primarily used by Bomber Command. After the war it was amongst others the home of the Central Fighter Establishment. It also served as base for the last two RAF squadrons to employ the English Electric Lightning between 1965 and 1988.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice one.Thanks for sharing


----------



## SS_EXplorer (Jan 4, 2017)

Thank you for sharing, Love the mini on the wall. 


SS
:evil:


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice photos. Can anyone spot the hidden television in pictures 1, 2, 13 and 14? I've never seen a mini pasted to a wall.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 8, 2017)

That's how i park my car. 

Thats for that I enjoyed that nose about.


----------



## scottyg100 (Feb 28, 2017)

I like binbrook I delivered there last year but didn't get chance to have a look around.

Thanks for sharing


----------

